# Is the viv large enough????



## Beev (Mar 3, 2012)

Quick question.... would a 45cm x 45cm x 45cm exo-terra vivarium be big enough for a Leopard Gecko. The Gecko is 10wks atm and quite small obviously so as she grows would it still be suitable? quick response appreciated as seem a whole set up and Gecko for sale. Thank muchly x


----------



## Iridescent (Mar 4, 2012)

No, it isn't. A Leopard Gecko needs a 2 foot viv (so 60cm x 30cm (height isn't that important for a leopard gecko as they are a terrestrial species (stay on the ground rather than climbing up really high) so if you've got it I'd definately get a new viv. If you haven't I wouldn't go for that deal and if someone is selling you that size viv for a leopard gecko then it may be they haven't got much knowledge of them. That size viv would be suitable for a crested gecko though even then many say 45x45x60 is better.


----------



## Beev (Mar 3, 2012)

Thank you so much, I thought it was to small and didnt want to buy it as I would have to shell out for a bigger viv. They wanted £100ono for the whole set up.  guess I shall have to leave her there, she was beautiful though and just down the road (((


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

Iridescent said:


> No, it isn't. A Leopard Gecko needs a 2 foot viv (so 60cm x 30cm)



a 45x45 viv is bigger than a 60x30.

45x45 = 2025sq cm
60x30 = 1800sq cm


----------



## Iridescent (Mar 4, 2012)

Didn't do my maths there, sorry!

What I'm thinking is with leopard geckos they need a heat mat to cover 1/3- 1/2 of the floor. That's easier to do in a standard 2ft viv and as well as that 45x45 vivs tend to be glass. Leopard Geckos are ok in glass but due to needing to have a heat pad there to heat up the ground a wooden one is better as a heat pad can't go directly onto glass. If you can find a heat pad which will comfortably fit at one side of the bottom of the viv then that would be fine.. If it is glass you'd have to ensure you can have a space between the heat mat and the bottom of the viv(often done with polystyrene I believe) and then just make sure that an adequate temp gradient can be achieved (in the day you want the hot end aroung 32C at the top of the substrate and the cool end to be around 24-26C or somewhere around that point. At night they can drop down to 20C)


----------



## emmaalyafai (Jan 4, 2012)

i wouldnt worry to much at the mo see how the leo goes, i found that when myne was ajuvenille it was very stressed in a 2 ft viv so put her back in the smaller one, also my leo climbs all the time so id allow for that with some plants.


----------

